# Looking For A Sunday Game



## MisterNobody (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone interested in starting or have an opening for a Mutants & Masterminds 2.0 or Champions campaign near Raleigh NC?


----------



## smeagol (Nov 21, 2006)

I am interisted in playing are you looking to run?


----------



## MisterNobody (Nov 21, 2006)

MisterNobody said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in starting or have an opening for a Mutants & Masterminds 2.0 or Champions campaign near Raleigh NC?





Well I was looking to join a game, I am not the Gm type.


----------

